# Hearing Aids



## kalobis (17 Feb 2019)

Good Day,

I am ex RegF and currently on a three year Class B. I was diagnosed with moderate / severe hearing loss last year after a long and loud career. I am going to be fitted for hearing aids. 

I was wondering what does the CAF cover in terms of hearing aids? What should I know going into these appointments for fitting, trial, etc.?

I searched the boards but could not find a similar thread.

Thanks in advance for your time,

 - Hard of Hearing


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Feb 2019)

I got mine through VAC . No issues. I bet you were Combat Arms? Vehicles, exploding things, loud weapons?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Feb 2019)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-health-services-benefits-drug-coverage/supplemental-health-care-coverage.page#hearing-aids


> Hearing Aids, limited to $2,000 every 48-month period for each ear,


----------



## Rifleman62 (17 Feb 2019)

kalobis - you should be submitting a claim to VAC. Do you also have Tinnitus? Separate claim. Go to one of the hearing aid companies to get your hearing checked/validated for your VAC claim(s).

VAC will also provide hearing aids every four calendar years. Doesn't matter what month in a year you get HA, it's the year. i.e. first HA from VAC is June 2019. You are eligible for new HA in January 2023. 

Put a claim in.


----------



## Petard (17 Feb 2019)

In regards to hearing aid types, be aware essentially there are two basic kinds
One has inserts, mini speakers, that fit inside your ear canal, which is connected by a fine wire/tube to the larger sensor/microphone that fits around your ear. They tend to be easier to put on and remove, they also adjust to pressure changes and allow noise past the insert to your own ear. Their main disadvantage is they don't work as well when you're wearing a helmet, hat etc
The other kind are one complete piece, mike and speaker, that inserts inside the ear canal, and pretty much closes it off. They're more discrete, and work better with headgear on. They are a bit tricky to get in and out, and close off the ear pretty much completely, attenuating any noise before it reaches your own ear.
Both typically come with accessories that allow you to blue tooth to your TV, phone, and external mike.

Your audiologist will most likely be able to give you the best recommendation, but be sure to fill them in on your job requirements, hobbies, etc.

The CAF support, in resupply, can vary depending on where you are. Expect to go through batteries like crazy, and there are also small accouterments that fit on the hearing aids that'll need replacing from time to time. Be sure to find out with the health unit you're dealing with how that support will be provided (who is paying?); this can be an issue if you're doing a Class B some distance away from any health care unit. 

Start a claim immediately with VAC for this, be sure to be as complete as possible in describing what you're contending with. The response time can vary considerably; some get a positive result in a few months, some can take years. In my own case it took ~12 years to prove my hearing loss was service related, despite being in the artillery for over three decades. In the end, it's worth it, because once you get out your support for hearing aids ends, and don't expect your provincial health care to necessarily help you (I don't know any that would cover the cost), so it will come down to just you and VAC.


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Feb 2019)

Don't know about CF procured HA, but VAC will pay for the batteries.


----------



## kalobis (18 Feb 2019)

First of all, thank you for your replies!

In the artillery for a while, changed trades, but multiple tours, jump school and combatives / concussions, loud vehicles, multiple radios in your ears, etc. You all know how it is I'm sure. I am very fortunate that I do not have tinnitus, or at least not bad enough that it affects me in any way that I have norticed.

I applied to VAC when they first told me I had significant hearing loss and it actually went faster than the military side of things. By the time I saw a second audiologist, ENT, then did some specialty testing, ENT again and just got booked in for a fitting / test it has been 18 months (plus training, deployments, courses, etc.). VAC approved my claim but since I am still serving military I am going through them for now.

Blackadder - Thank you for the link! I looked around but could not find any reference as to what they cover or how much.

Petard - Thank you for the information regarding hearing aid types. I will let them know what I do for work / fun and let them steer me in the right direction. I am still relatively young and this is not something I had ever put any thought into. I will do some more research now that I know how much they cover and the types available.


----------



## observor 69 (18 Feb 2019)

Just contributing my experience with hearing aids. Retired Avionics tech. Spent time around loud jet engines. Had a hearing check at Costco a few years ago. Hearing loss in one ear. Recommended :
"The one complete piece, mike and speaker, that inserts inside the ear canal, and pretty much closes it off. They're more discrete, and work better with headgear on. They are a bit tricky to get in and out, and close off the ear pretty much completely, attenuating any noise before it reaches your own ear."
So I bought the above  hearing aid in the generic Costco model. Ontario gives a few dollars for new aid purchase. I get batteries and any other items from Costco. Great service, cleaning etc. so far has been free.


----------



## kev994 (18 Feb 2019)

I have an invisible in the canal hearing aid and after a couple days it’s easy to put in; you have to wiggle it in. As for the tiny filters that you have to change every couple months, those can be tough. If you don’t have great eyesight I would say it would be impossible. I find the HA quite comfortable now, I don’t even notice it.


----------



## kalobis (19 Feb 2019)

Thanks! I haven't been to the hearing clinic for my fitting yet, but the CF Med people said you can trial anything for a week or month before you have to commit which is nice.

I think (hope?) that my helmet wearing days are mostly behind me, but you never know!


----------



## csssupportmb (25 Jan 2021)

Did my part I medical last week, think the medic checked member requires further assessment on the hearing test.  To be honest, I find I don't have any hearing issues, any thoughts, advice or recommendations?


----------



## MJP (25 Jan 2021)

csssupportmb said:


> Did my part I medical last week, think the medic checked member requires further assessment on the hearing test.  To be honest, I find I don't have any hearing issues, any thoughts, advice or recommendations?


They will just send you to a audiologist to make sure all is GTG.  Fairly common when there is any doubt as the machines and the people are good but not as good as an audiologist, so at this stage I wouldn't worry about hearing aids.


----------



## csssupportmb (25 Jan 2021)

MJP said:


> They will just send you to a audiologist to make sure all is GTG.  Fairly common when there is any doubt as the machines and the people are good but not as good as an audiologist, so at this stage I wouldn't worry about hearing aids.


Thanks so much, good to hear.


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Jan 2021)

csssupportmb said:


> Thanks so much, good to* hear.*



I see what you did there


----------



## FJAG (26 Jan 2021)

kev994 said:


> ... As for the tiny filters that you have to change every couple months, those can be tough. If you don’t have great eyesight I would say it would be impossible. ...


Got one of these for Christmas to help me with my model railroading work on tiny objects


----------



## kev994 (26 Jan 2021)

FJAG said:


> Got one of these for Christmas to help me with my model railroading work on tiny objects


I could definitely use one of those when I need to change the microphone filter!


----------

